

Japan to start 4K TV broadcast in July 2014 - fdmvsh
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/27/us-japan-hdtv-idUSBRE90Q02520130127

======
twiceaday
I hope that non-corrupt telcos from other countries keep raising the bar on
services and quality to make it more apparent how badly we are getting screwed
in North America.

